# 10 g shrimp tank ( LAVA ROCK wall )



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I really like that. Since I started researching planted tanks i have thought some of the really nice ones have lava rock in them. I cant wait to see it completed.


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you thedood i will update this post as soon as i start it , well any one els got comments on my scape ?


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

Gamezawy said:


> any one els got comments on my scape ?


i like it ) i was thinking about tiny anubias on wood for my new 75...


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have access to any regular baby tears doesn't need to be in the sub. Really it
has very poor roots anyway. So just pushing the end of a couple of stems into the holes
towards the top of the water line in a corner will end up/w that corner looking good in about 4 months. That part of them which will grow above the water line will have tiny leaves on it. One great thing about that plant is that when you trim it the pieces float
so easy to remove from the tank. Crypt Petchii will have decent color and stay smaller size.
I like to experiment/w rocks on the walls. So you got my attention/w this one.
Been playing/w this one since Jan. of 2012...
First set up/too much light, clado farm/last month...dates fairly accurate.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=43385
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=63346
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/pGallery/pg_12001e.jpg
Those are the Crypt Petchii BTW.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I like it because it is different. Wondering how will the rocks look in 6 months


Regards,
Aquaticz


----------



## dasit88 (Mar 13, 2015)

I like it, but the only problem will be cleaning behind the rock wall. You will have to take it down every time


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Why would he need to clean behind the rock wall?

It will be covered with plants. You won't see any mulm or whatever behind the rocks.


----------



## CaptinYesterday (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks cool. I recommend focusing on one corner and creating some sort of cave with the rocks and slowly decend the tank so that by the time your at the opposite corner/side, you have rocks partially submerged in gravel. Then put the wood in the caveless corner and have it lean on the cave and focus on planting there. Could get a cool tree looking effect going if the top of the cave is well planted next to the wood. 

Also regarding cleaning...I always like to vacuum once a month for clearer water, even in heavily planted tanks. In a set up like this you can use your hand to stir up all the crap out of corners and into a vacuum or filter.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

looks too symmetric. as @CaptinYesterday make one corner full of stones, and slope them down.


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

personally I like it alot, has great potential for a moss wall and anubias on driftwood. great for a low tech tank.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I think because of the rocks and the moss, shrimp will be loving this tank.


----------



## Zaki (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool look my friend..

Can't wait to see it once completed..


----------

